# Slight problem



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Im terrified of wasps, yep im a wuss :lol2:

basiclly i have a rodent shed which i spend ALOT of time cleaning, culling, water bottles ect..

well there has always been wasps around the shed during summer time and it needs to stop NOW. I cant keep going near the shed if these wasps are going to be near.

There are about 1 maybe 2 around at times but im sure there will be more in the summer :bash:

has enyone got eny sensible ideas on how i can keep them away ? no sprays due to toxic to mice ect...

thers no flowers in the garden to attract ect.
..

thanks very much to all the help me


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

southpython said:


> Im terrified of wasps, yep im a wuss :lol2:
> 
> basiclly i have a rodent shed which i spend ALOT of time cleaning, culling, water bottles ect..
> 
> ...


Is there a nest near by?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

southpython said:


> Im terrified of wasps, yep im a wuss :lol2:
> 
> basiclly i have a rodent shed which i spend ALOT of time cleaning, culling, water bottles ect..
> 
> ...


Sell up and go live in greenland!


----------



## LauDub (May 27, 2009)

i heard a rumor once that bees and wasps dont like Curry Plants. tho im not sure how effective that is. 

The best thing to keep a wasp away is to get a brown paper bag and blow it up and pin it to the outside wall to look like a hive. Wasps are very territorial and wont hang around if they think there's already a hive there. 

apart from that i dnt think u can keep them away, if you find a nest nearby you have some options. but individuals flying about is just a part of summer.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> Sell up and go live in greenland!


Piss off and get a life :2thumb:, that ok for ya.

I made this thread for good answers because im worried that the wasps will get in and it will have an effect on my rodents.

I have babies in there an wasps could get in and maybe hurt/kill them.

If your going to post, the post something useful


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

LauDub said:


> i heard a rumor once that bees and wasps dont like Curry Plants. tho im not sure how effective that is.
> 
> The best thing to keep a wasp away is to get a brown paper bag and blow it up and pin it to the outside wall to look like a hive. Wasps are very territorial and wont hang around if they think there's already a hive there.
> 
> apart from that i dnt think u can keep them away, if you find a nest nearby you have some options. but individuals flying about is just a part of summer.


done the wasp hive and i havent seen any for about 5 hours now, i know its nature but im just concerned about my rodents is all, thanks for your help, this is useful.

ill check out that currey plant thing :2thumb:


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

bobby said:


> Is there a nest near by?


not sure, theres not loads but the odd one or 2 around somethimes, but it will get worse in summer.

but by then ill have all the gear to keep the basterds away :lol2:


if theres a nest then ill pay someone to get rid of it :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

southpython said:


> not sure, theres not loads but the odd one or 2 around somethimes, but it will get worse in summer.
> 
> but by then ill have all the gear to keep the basterds away :lol2:
> 
> ...


I hate them, hope you get rid bud : victory:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

LauDub said:


> i heard a rumor once that bees and wasps dont like Curry Plants. tho im not sure how effective that is.
> 
> The best thing to keep a wasp away is to get a brown paper bag and blow it up and pin it to the outside wall to look like a hive. Wasps are very territorial and wont hang around if they think there's already a hive there.
> 
> apart from that i dnt think u can keep them away, if you find a nest nearby you have some options. but individuals flying about is just a part of summer.


does the paper bag thing really work?! :gasp: pretty cool if it does, i would've thought they'd be able to smell that there weren't actually any in the fake bike? or maybe even use it/incorporate it for their own :lol2:



southpython said:


> Piss off and get a life :2thumb:, that ok for ya.


 it was a light hearted joke, no need to get defensive at all


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

I get that but im asking for genuine answers as my rodents could be at risk and then a wanabee forum clow comes on and posts that.

gets on my nerves is all :2thumb:


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

bobby said:


> I hate them, hope you get rid bud : victory:


thanks mate :2thumb:

ill keep this thread updated, got loads of mice babys and have a vision of a wasp going in and killing them :gasp:


----------



## jedibossage (Jun 9, 2008)

Citronella works well - You can get it as an Oil from health food shops and seems to work for me. My old housemate was allergic to wasps and bees - they actually could KILL him, and the oil always kept them away........... Worth a go buddy.

Dont worry about everone else. A phobia is a phobia, and its not like you are afraid of Butterfly's ( I ampresuming your not or that would be harsh!) :blush:


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jedibossage said:


> Citronella works well - You can get it as an Oil from health food shops and seems to work for me. My old housemate was allergic to wasps and bees - they actually could KILL him, and the oil always kept them away........... Worth a go buddy.
> 
> Dont worry about everone else. A phobia is a phobia, and its not like you are afraid of Butterfly's ( I ampresuming your not or that would be harsh!) :blush:


cheers ill check that out, nah im not that scared of them, its just the rodents aswell im worried about, yeah they scare me but just the rodents is why im worrying, id rather them sting me than eny rat or mouse : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wasp Catcher - Lakeland, the home of creative kitchenware


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

southpython said:


> cheers ill check that out, nah im not that scared of them, its just the rodents aswell im worried about, yeah they scare me but just the rodents is why im worrying, id rather them sting me than eny rat or mouse : victory:


Did you have a personality change? You said you were terrified of wasps in your first post lol. I'm really scared of them too, think I'm gonna attach a blown up paper bag to myself :blush:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

becky89 said:


> Did you have a personality change? You said you were terrified of wasps in your first post lol. I'm really scared of them too, think I'm gonna attach a blown up paper bag to myself :blush:


You said you were acared of them, I'm scared too. Your still a man, say it with me, "I'm still a man".


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

let them land, give them a slap... 
flat wasps cant hurt anything


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

southpython said:


> Piss off and get a life :2thumb:, that ok for ya.
> 
> I made this thread for good answers because im worried that the wasps will get in and it will have an effect on my rodents.
> 
> ...


No sense of humour then?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> does the paper bag thing really work?! :gasp: pretty cool if it does, i would've thought they'd be able to smell that there weren't actually any in the fake bike? or maybe even use it/incorporate it for their own :lol2:
> 
> 
> it was a light hearted joke, no need to get defensive at all


I thought the reply was way off.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

see mister southpython this here is an OPEN PUBLIC FORUM if you dont want the odd amusing quip at your expense dont post mate simple and if you want to analise what slippery actually said even in jest his answer is factually correct on two levels
1 greenland has no wasps
2 people from greenland have no sense of humour
you will fit right in:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> see mister southpython this here is an OPEN PUBLIC FORUM if you dont want the odd amusing quip at your expense dont post mate simple and if you want to analise what slippery actually said even in jest his answer is factually correct on two levels
> 1 greenland has no wasps
> 2 people from greenland have no sense of humour
> you will fit right in:Na_Na_Na_Na:


im not from greenland mate, i dont want stupid actions when in worried about my animals lifes from the wasps.

dont know why im replying to you, your talking out your arsehole


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> I thought the reply was way off.


thats nice


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> see mister southpython this here is an OPEN PUBLIC FORUM if you dont want the odd amusing quip at your expense dont post mate simple and if you want to analise what slippery actually said even in jest his answer is factually correct on two levels
> 1 greenland has no wasps
> 2 people from greenland have no sense of humour
> you will fit right in:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Couldnt agree more!

The OP suggested I get a life, he doesnt know me, how strange as I have a great life, fulfilling with lots of interesting stuff going on all the time.

Still I'm sure Mr No Sense of humor will have a worthwhile answer!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

and they say there s no such thing as a north / south divide:lol2: eh Graeme mind you it is grim oop north


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Sell up and go live in greenland!


:lol2: 


southpython said:


> Piss off and get a life :2thumb:, that ok for ya.


Oi! There's no need to be rude! If you knew who Graeme (Slippery) was, then you'd probably have a bit more respect!



southpython said:


> I get that but im asking for genuine answers as my rodents could be at risk and then a wanabee forum clow comes on and posts that.
> 
> gets on my nerves is all :2thumb:


Mate, you are worried about snake food? LOL! It's not as if they're going to be alive when in the snakes stomach, is it?



alan1 said:


> let them land, give them a slap...
> flat wasps cant hurt anything


I admit I am not fond of wasps as they can be agressive, nowhere near as Hornets but I still wouldn't kill them. How about I let you stand still and give you a slap....Flat Alans can't hurt anybody then. :whistling2:



leecb0 said:


> see mister southpython this here is an OPEN PUBLIC FORUM if you dont want the odd amusing quip at your expense dont post mate simple and if you want to analise what slippery actually said even in jest his answer is factually correct on two levels
> 1 greenland has no wasps
> 2 people from greenland have no sense of humour
> you will fit right in:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:



slippery42 said:


> Couldnt agree more!
> 
> The OP suggested I get a life, he doesnt know me, how strange as I have a great life, fulfilling with lots of interesting stuff going on all the time.
> 
> Still I'm sure Mr No Sense of humor will have a worthwhile answer!


Oh well. Typical of Londoners mate. - Who cares about bleeding snake food? Surely if he cared about the rodents, he'd keep windows and doors shut and sealed, and check for entrances that they could easily get into!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Who is slippery?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

bobby said:


> Who is slippery?


 
Slippery42. Joked about Greenland!


----------

